# Nocton Hall Lincolnshire july 2012



## alex76 (Jul 15, 2012)

Nocton hall was the second site we visited on are road trip to Lincolnshire and you can see it was once a fine looking building not going to bore you to much as its been done by so many but wee bit of history in brief 
Originally built by the Ellys family it burnt down in 1834 and was rebuilt in 1841 for the first Earl of Ripon, in the out break of world war 2 it was taken over by the Air Ministry, remaining an RAF hospital until its closure in 1983. This was used by the USAA.
In the mid 80’s it was used as a Residential Home, The home ran into difficulty and closed in the mid 90’s while it was vacant there were many break-ins and sadly in 2004 it was again destroyed by fire.

Now this place is very much like overstone hall which is local to me where the owners really don’t care and will leave it to ruin

On with the my shots of the gaff




























































visited with kathms thanks for looking


----------



## Priority 7 (Jul 15, 2012)

Nice work bud good to see you out and about again


----------



## Sshhhh... (Jul 15, 2012)

This is one on my long list, the architecture is fabulous, must have been stunning in its heyday. Nice pics


----------



## alex76 (Jul 15, 2012)

Priority 7 said:


> Nice work bud good to see you out and about again



it sure was nice to be out and about again bud and as the rota stands got next weekend off too so fingers crossed be out again


yeah your right shhh it is such a shame to see the state of it now defo worth a visit though
thanks guys


----------



## flyboys90 (Jul 16, 2012)

Looks like you had a great weekend,thanks for sharing.


----------



## urban phantom (Jul 16, 2012)

great shots mate did you do the hospital as well


----------



## Headflux (Jul 17, 2012)

Nice set mate.


----------



## kehumff (Jul 17, 2012)

Nice pictures loving the first pic with the leaves, looking almost Bat like


----------



## alex76 (Jul 18, 2012)

thanks for the lovely comments guys


----------



## Chris34 (Jul 18, 2012)

Nice mate, like that


----------



## sonyes (Aug 5, 2012)

lovely looking building, and some great shots there


----------



## alex76 (Aug 20, 2012)

sonyes said:


> lovely looking building, and some great shots there



Thank you sonyes the place is massive


----------



## Ace247 (Aug 23, 2012)

Lovely building, great shots as well buddy...


----------



## chaoticreason (Nov 16, 2012)

It was still a home for the elderly last time I saw it twenty years back.Such a sad demise of such wonderful mansion.


----------



## scribble (Nov 16, 2012)

Beautiful shots. I like the decorative archway. Am I correct in my assumption that all urbexers have a trailer with a knackered piano in it to plant at each site?


----------



## krela (Nov 16, 2012)

scribble said:


> Am I correct in my assumption that all urbexers have a trailer with a knackered piano in it to plant at each site?



Among other things yes.


----------



## UE-OMJ (Nov 16, 2012)

scribble said:


> Beautiful shots. I like the decorative archway. Am I correct in my assumption that all urbexers have a trailer with a knackered piano in it to plant at each site?



I've often thought the same thing


----------

